# Game Thread: Tuesday Oct. 18 vs Spurs



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

<center>







vs.









*Indiana Pacers (2-1) - San Antonio Spurs (0-3)*

*Time*: 7:00 PM
*Venue*: Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV*: Fox Sports Midwest (Our only cable televised preseason game this season)
*Radio*: WIBC 1070










*Probable Starting Lineup*:





































Sarunas Jasikevicius | Stephen Jackson | Ron Artest | Austin Croshere | Samaki Walker

*Key Reserves:*























Danny Granger | Damone Brown | Eddie Gill











*Probable Starting Lineup:*





































Tony Parker | Manu Ginobili | Bruce Bowen | Tim Duncan | Rasho Nesterovic

*Key Reserves:*























Sharrod Ford | Brent Barry | Beno Udrih

*Indiana Pacers**
Home: 2-0
Road: 0-1
Overall: 2-1

San Antonio Spurs
Home: 0-1
Road: 0-2 
Overall: 0-3*








*Who's Hot?*







</center>








- 24.5 ppg in last two games








- 20 points in last game

*Injury Report*

Pacers- 








- Hip Surgery, Sore Left Achilles







- Abdominal Strain 







- Right Thigh Contusion







- Sore Right Knee







- Strained Left Calf







- Sore Left Knee







- Lower Back Strain







- Bruised Right Knee

Spurs-


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Damn, pretty much injuries agaian


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Now, I see the point you were making by creating a thread 3 days early.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

oh dear  but i guess this means more playing for samaki/brown/hunter/whoelse that need to prove themselves


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

Maybe Artest should lead workouts because he seems to be able to stay healthy.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

wow pacers just cant stay healthy


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

The Birdman said:


> Maybe Artest should lead workouts because he seems to be able to stay healthy.


 :biggrin: 

Actually I start to think that teams trainers and medical stuff have something to do with these injuries. I mean there actually are some teams where players are constantly injured (like clippers, wizards..).


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Banjoriddim said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Actually I start to think that teams trainers and medical stuff have something to do with these injuries. I mean there actually are some teams where players are constantly injured (like clippers, wizards,*Pacers* ..).


There ya go


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

The Birdman said:


> Maybe Artest should lead workouts because he seems to be able to stay healthy.



I WISH our team would let Artest lead workouts. We would have the strongest team in the history of the game.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I will finally get to actually watch the game... sooo excited!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

KobeBryant08 said:


> wow pacers just cant stay healthy


Yup, injuries plague them horribly bad.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=208251


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Finally some Pacers commentators!


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Bender is looking good again...


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> Bender is looking good again...


I'm happy to see him in uniform again, good sign.

6 quick points.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

They just said Bender has grown more... and is now 7'1"


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

First time getting to watch him... Bender looks really tough... and he did not sit the last one due to pain... it was totally precautionary


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Finally I can watch a game. Bender gets a call just off being aggressive, but looks like his old self. He has to isolate to score.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Danny Granger is all over the court... he always seems to be doing something... even if the stats don't show it sometimes... he does some great hustle things for us... but I bet he will be able to put up some nice numbers this year too


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Finally I can watch a game. Bender gets a call just off being aggressive, but looks like his old self. He has to isolate to score.


He could pull up for a j at any time too... but if isolation is his best asset... it works!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

jermaine7fan said:


> He could pull up for a j at any time too... but if isolation is his best asset... it works!


Everytime he gets the ball he shoots it. This will never work in the regular season.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger with a nice block into an AJ jumper. Finally someone else shoots the ball!


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Everytime he gets the ball he shoots it. This will never work in the regular season.


It will buddy... it will... he will lead the second unit in scoring... if he stays so healthy


Danny Granger is a beast in the paint... he is gonna be sooooooooo good one day


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

Tinsley looks fantastic. Top3 PG in the league for sure.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger is a very nice hustle player, but it doesn't appear that his shot is falling. Then again, not many other players besides Bender have had many opportunities to shoot.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

mauzer said:


> Tinsley looks fantastic. Top3 PG in the league for sure.


Tinsley hasn't even played since the moment I tuned in.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

mauzer said:


> Tinsley looks fantastic. Top3 PG in the league for sure.


Gotta love sarcasm...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Tinsley hasn't even played since the moment I tuned in.


His only stats in ten minutes of play... is 3 turnovers... he has been playing hard... but his stuff hasn't been working... usually due to his own teammates


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Tinsley hasn't even played since the moment I tuned in.



I love the Bender hate. He's take 7 shots out of the team's 32. Two of which were dunks.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

mauzer said:


> Tinsley looks fantastic. Top3 PG in the league for sure.



And Saras' 0-4 shooting is equally impressive.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

We are gonna have a great team this season... when we have a full roster... we will be a deadly team... no matter who we put in... we are gonna have a great season... I am loving Granger and Bender right now... Granger took a nice charge from Ginobili... rookies don't take charges I am gonna love that kid...


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> And Saras' 0-4 shooting is equally impressive.


2 rebounds, 2 steals , 2 staels is not bad.


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

mauzer said:


> 2 rebounds, 2 steals , 2 staels is not bad.


dude your such a homer damn man, you couldnt be a bigger tool

if Tinsley put up those stats you would flame him like theres no tommorow


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> And Saras' 0-4 shooting is equally impressive.


but Sarunas has 2 assists and two steals... his shots just aren't falling... that won't usually be the case... I don't care who we start... Tinsley or Sarunas... we have three very effective point guards on our team most nights... some times one will do better than the other... I just love that we have them all... if Bender and Croshere continue to play like they are... I don't want us to make any trades... I love our team... we are gonna have a super season... I can't wait til we see this game in June... because I believe whole-heartedly that we will be seeing San Antonio at that time...


----------



## Dodigago (Jan 13, 2005)

IMO Pacers are one pshyical banger rebounding shotblocking C away from contention though..


----------



## rock747 (Aug 3, 2004)

Saras is a good passer, alot of his good passes weren't assists because of the person recieving the pass. Bender played like a phenom that half.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Dodigago said:


> IMO Pacers are one pshyical banger rebounding shotblocking C away from contention though..


We will be fine with O'Neal, Harrison, Foster, Pollard, and Samaki... we are way good enough there for contention...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I love the Bender hate. He's take 7 shots out of the team's 32. Two of which were dunks.


So Bender's only been a ballhog when I've been watching? He must be trying to change my opinion of him. Granger showing more hustle. He really could be a great role player for us this year.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Jamal's steppin up... he was hustling in the first half... but stuff wasn't going his way


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Nice shot by Jackson. Gliding 180 reverse layup. Pacers up 55-54 with 4:30 left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Tinsley with a nice play causing hte SA turnover.


He's now got 11 points, 6 boards, 1 assist...1 block.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Tinsley with a nice play causing hte SA turnover.
> 
> 
> He's now got 11 points, 6 boards, 1 assist...1 block.


What a second half... he was hustling the same in the first half... stuff just wasn't going his way... it is all going his way right now


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Artest is playing Center... and muscleing Nazr... he just hit a 3!


----------



## mauzer (Jun 7, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Tinsley with a nice play causing hte SA turnover.
> 
> 
> He's now got 11 points, 6 boards, 1 assist...1 block.


On 4-15 shooting and 6 turnovers.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jasikevicius with a nice pass, but he appears to be trying to show off.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Tinsley's block was absolutely sick. Highlight of the game for me.

Impressions of the players we haven't gotten to see much of lately:

Bender was very impressive; he didn't lose the ball in the paint like he usually does. 

Jasikeviscius did not impress me. His defense was as bad as it was hyped up to be. The way things went tonight, I think Johnson should be backing up Tinsley, but Jasikeviscius can probably do better.

Granger looked good.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> Granger looked good.


Are you kidding me... he was phenominal! 19 points, 15 rebounds, 2 steals, 2 blocks in 27 minutes... he is gonna be amazing...











I might have to change my name to Danny33fan in the near future :biggrin: Naw... JO will still be my main man... but Danny is gonna be right up there with him... I am already having trouble trying to decide who's jersey I am gonna get this year... the new jersey that is... players in the running... JO and Granger... Bender and Sarunas might not be far behind...


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Nice result. Could someone explain how the hell did Garager pull down 15 rebounds in 27 minutes. Artests 13 in 25 is cool as well :biggrin: Garager is impressive: blacks, steals, assists, rebounds, points... and he is a rookie, hard to blive.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Banjoriddim said:


> Nice result. Could someone explain how the hell did Garager pull down 15 rebounds in 27 minutes.


He somehow seemed to be close to almost every rebound.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Granger is a beast. 15 rebounds? That's simply ridiculous.


----------



## Harry_Minge (Oct 4, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> Granger is a beast. 15 rebounds? That's simply ridiculous.


i hope he can still get 15 rebounds in a meaningful nba game against tim duncan


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Harry_Minge said:


> i hope he can still get 15 rebounds in a meaningful nba game against tim duncan


Don't hate congratulate. :biggrin:


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> He somehow seemed to be close to almost every rebound.


He is just a smart player... he knows when to be where...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Don't hate congratulate. :biggrin:


 :clap: :clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------

